# cotton like/fuzzy stuff on java moss??



## AsEpSiS (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a thick greyish cotton like fuzzy mass growing on my java moss. Its not growing on anything else....would anyone have any idea of what it could be? I'll post pix tonight.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Usually white or off-white stuff is non-photosynthetic, so some sort of fungus. 
Does debris, for example fish food, collect in that area? Usually fungi and related organisms live on dead or dying matter. 
Can you remove the cottony stuff? How well stuck to the JM is it?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

If its dark grey its probably BBA


----------



## AsEpSiS (Oct 16, 2012)

The stuff seems pretty stuck on there! Its not spreading to any other plants....just the moss. Should i remove it, and start over?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a mulligan and do it over. What are your parameters (light, plants, substrate, tank size)?


----------



## alkatraz (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the same thing at the base of my dhg and on some of my moss, been trying to get an ID for months. Subscribed

Side note: one LFS suggested fungus too and that would explain the base of the dhg where debris collects, but not so much on the "arms" of the moss? Another forum member suggested grey slime algae with brown algae growing on top?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alkatraz (Jul 28, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## the4x4hoss (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like rhizoclonium to me. Overdosing excel OR a dose of AlgaeFix will clear it up. If you go the AlgaeFix route make sure you don't have any inverts in the tank because that stuff will kill them.

You really need to find the imbalance in your tank that is allowing the algae to grow. What lighting are you using and how long is it on? Are you dosing anything? What is your feeding schedule and how much? What are your PH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels? Are you doing weekly water changes and how much water are you changing?


----------

